# Billing for application of Splinting DME



## jenp0913 (Sep 25, 2014)

I am new to Ortho billing and need some information regarding the correct coding/billing for the appkication of non-fracture splinting, strappine, CAM boot etc. If the provider has the DME on site, but does not own (send order to Pharmacy to bill) can we bill for the application of the pre-fab device?  If so, what code?  I have found references to the 292xx codes as well as 97760.  Some sources state to just bill E & M and base it on time spent.  Also, what is the HCPCs code billed by the DME says it includes the adjustment and fitting? Then the billing of both seems to be incorrect; But I have found many of the DME providers bill this way.

Any Input is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Michelle_Eskelsen (Sep 26, 2014)

*billing dme*

I am a biller for DME but we do not deal with strappings or splints. If we did anything like that it would be special order and we could not bill a CPT code, only HCPCS. We are strictly DME, no provider on staff. I did try and look up some info for you and I found a webpage that may help.. and if it doesn't google is a wonderful tool, I use it all the time

http://library.ahima.org/xpedio/groups/public/documents/ahima/bok1_043991.hcsp?dDocName=bok1_043991

Happy Billing,
Michelle


----------

